# Feeling dodgy



## vix001 (Sep 26, 2012)

Can anyone please help me to stop feeling so rough? I was diagnosed as T2 in 2008 and its taken 4 years to realise that my body just can't cope with carbs very well. I've reduced the amount I eat and try to avoid them completely in my evening meal as I will wake up with readings between 9 and 15 if I eat any the night before.

The thing is, I get headaches and feel woozy after my supper. Sugars are all fine but I feel hungry and headachy. It feels as it would if I hadn't eaten for hours. 

Does anyone have any suggestions about what I can eat that will bulk up my meal but have very low/no carbs? I also need to lose weight so having a snack of cheese or meat isn't really ideal. Do I need to have a little starchy carbs in my meal to combat these horrid headaches?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Vix001, very sorry to hear you are having problems  What sort of meals are you having in the evenings? Are you on any medication for your diabetes?


----------



## vix001 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Northerner

I'm on metformin and gliclazide twice a day. I usually take the evening dose just before bed (about 9.30-10pm) Dinners usually based around chicken/turkey and vegetables. Tonight I had a chicken stirfry with beansprouts taking the place of noodles/rice. 

I have to admit, I'd kill for a bowl of pasta right now!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2012)

vix001 said:


> Hi Northerner
> 
> I'm on metformin and gliclazide twice a day. I usually take the evening dose just before bed (about 9.30-10pm) Dinners usually based around chicken/turkey and vegetables. Tonight I had a chicken stirfry with beansprouts taking the place of noodles/rice.
> 
> I have to admit, I'd kill for a bowl of pasta right now!



Have you spoken to your GP about the problem? Sounds like you are eating pretty well with regard to your diabetes so it may be unrelated to it. It must be highly frustrating and clearly affecting your quality of life.


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 27, 2012)

If you're eating a lot of turkey or chicken (which are very lean meats) and then just veg, you're probably suffering from rabbit starvation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_starvation

You need to get more calories and nutrient types in your diet - that means eating a lot more fat. Start looking at other things other than just chicken and veg - you can do a great zero-carb sausage and mash by using good quality sausages, and then mashing up boiled cauliflour with cream, cheese and pancetta/bacon bits, for instance. Or have salads dressed with good olive oil, bacon, grated cheese and/or avocado. Eggs are also a real superfood as well as they are so versatile.

The most important thing to remember is that fat is NOT bad for you, it is very good for you, particularly if you are going low or no-carb. It provides satiety which stops you feeling hungry and it will also help alter your cholesterol ratio so that a greater proportion of it is the 'good' cholesterol. Eating fat while on low-carb will also NOT make you put on weight as you'll simply be metabolising the fat you're eating before it can be stored.


----------



## vix001 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you both for your advice. The cauliflower mash sounds like a great idea. I had been thinking fat was bad but I'll try and increase it and see what happens. Thank you both.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2012)

I eat fish for "ENGLAND" . A good type of oily fish is good for you


----------



## vix001 (Sep 28, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> I eat fish for "ENGLAND" . A good type of oily fish is good for you



Hobie, I can't stand fish! The only fish I would entertain eating is tuna mashed to within an inch of it's life with lashings of salad cream, or battered cod. Neither of which is healthy in any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2012)

You might have to look at what you eat. I absolutly "Hate" sweets & cake because it would make me unwell.


----------

